# Preface me UAE Engineering VISA process



## rajeshputta (Jul 5, 2017)

Dear Experts,
need clarification of UAE Engineering VISA.
i got job offer letter in UAE company, they asked me do it Engineering certificate UAE attestation and after send same original attestation copy to UAE their company address to apply MOFA registration and VISA processing.

is it correct? please preface me. 

Thanking you
Regards.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

rajeshputta said:


> Dear Experts,
> need clarification of UAE Engineering VISA.
> i got job offer letter in UAE company, they asked me do it Engineering certificate UAE attestation and after send same original attestation copy to UAE their company address to apply MOFA registration and VISA processing.
> 
> ...



Yes, the usual process for attestation of a certificate is: certified by college or appropriate authority, then attested by the appropriate ministry in India, then UAE embassy in India, and then MOFA attestation in UAE. So they are asking you to get the attestation up to the UAE Embassy in India done, and then to send it to them. This is not unusual.

Some agencies can help in India. e.g. BLS Certificate Attestation India, Documents, Degree Attestation Services in India, Indian Certificate Attestation


----------



## rajeshputta (Jul 5, 2017)

Thank you.
My I know please What Could be the estimated time for MOFA attestation and VISA issue from UAE.
After sending attested degree certificate to UAE.


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

rajeshputta said:


> Thank you.
> My I know please What Could be the estimated time for MOFA attestation and VISA issue from UAE.
> After sending attested degree certificate to UAE.


MOFA Attestation - 15 min if you reach at 6:45AM at MOFA/ 30 min if you reach after 7AM.

Visa issues - it depends on Company to company and on your PRO. Usually approx 15-30 days.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## rajeshputta (Jul 5, 2017)

Thank you
What is a "ministry of labour contract"UAE.
Who will provide this?
I have received MOL copy Not from my hiring company. Mean I will work in other company??
Please clarify me thanking you


----------



## rajeshputta (Jul 5, 2017)

Dear experts 

How much time will take VISA issue from UAE embassy, once signed on MOL contract.please let me know


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

rajeshputta said:


> Dear experts
> 
> How much time will take VISA issue from UAE embassy, once signed on MOL contract.please let me know


You will get an entry permit which takes 1-2 weeks.


----------

